# First Kill



## Nikki (May 23, 2013)

Before I came to Hawaii, I grew up in Texas and as a little kid my dad would occasionally take me hunting with him. I remember he made me a little slingshot with braided rubber bands and kept a bag of marbles for me to shoot at rabbits, though I would never hit any (I was about 7 years old at the time). He would always tell me that as a hunter, he goes by two rules: Don't aim at anything you don't intend to kill and don't kill anything you don't intend to eat. I don't have rabbits or other small game that I can hunt here in Hawaii, but city pigeons. I never tried to shoot a bird, and my dad sees them as nasty pests, so I decided to go for it. I would never shoot at something unless I knew I could get a clean head shot. First shot from about 20 yards away and I cracked it right in the neck with a marble.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting!



Nikki said:


> Before I came to Hawaii, I grew up in Texas and as a little kid my dad would occasionally take me hunting with him. I remember he made me a little slingshot with braided rubber bands and kept a bag of marbles for me to shoot at rabbits, though I would never hit any (I was about 7 years old at the time). He would always tell me that as a hunter, *he goes by two rules: Don't aim at anything you don't intend to kill and don't kill anything you don't intend to eat.* I don't have rabbits or other small game that I can hunt here in Hawaii, but city pigeons. I never tried to shoot a bird, and my dad sees them as nasty pests, so I decided to go for it. I would never shoot at something unless I knew I could get a clean head shot. First shot from about 20 yards away and I cracked it right in the neck with a marble.


Well said.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't believe that's a "city pigeon", but instead a dove. You can certainly eat a dove. I have eaten many.

Very good shooting.


----------



## Nikki (May 23, 2013)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> I don't believe that's a "city pigeon", but instead a dove. You can certainly eat a dove. I have eaten many.
> 
> Very good shooting.


Ahh...yes, it is a dove. Thank you for your input.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice shooting there!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting young Lady!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats good shooting from 20 yards for sure.

Pest control and supper in one shot.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work, very good shot, you def have some skill!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice shooting on one of my very favorite game meats. This recipe is fantastic, give it a try so good.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting/2009/09/doggone-good-best-dove-recipe-ever


----------

